# "0xC00D1197: Cannot play the file" - Cannot play audio CDs



## rumtum_lum (May 3, 2003)

After installing WMP 9, I've not been able to play audio 
CDs. Am able to play previously downloaded .mp* music and 
videos, but not audio CDs from the CD players (Yamaha CD-
RW and Sony DVD).

Where do I start to look?
1) I've made sure the CD properties have "Digital" turned 
off from Device Manager (i.e. analog).
2) I've done the same on WMP 9 device properties option.
3) When I "explore" the CD drive, I see files xxxx.cda 
listed for each valid track.
4) I've re-installed the Codecs.
5) I've set "Work Offline"

OS: Windows XP (updated to the most recent essential 
updates).

Your help is appreciated!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

I see that you've posted in the newsgroups as well:

http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&th=99145e60bd3af469&rnum=14

There were also quite a few others on the same issue, with none solved.

Did you get the WMP from Windows Update? If so, uninstall the one you have, and go here and download it:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/download/default.asp

Regards

eddie


----------



## rumtum_lum (May 3, 2003)

I uninstalled using system restore and re-installed the downloaded version.
Same difference, I'm afraid.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Can you use the CD Player thats installed?

Start | Programs | Accessories | Entertainment | CD Player

eddie


----------



## rumtum_lum (May 3, 2003)

Your suggestion for "cd player" brought up WMP.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Go to Windows Explorer. Tools | Options. File Types tab.

Scroll down to CDA. Click the highlight it.

What does it say it opens with? If it doesn't say CD Player, click the Change button. A list will appear, but if CD Player aren't in the list, click Other.

Navigate to c:\WinNT\System32

Not sure if XP is called WinXP, but your'll see what I meant.

Anyway, in there click cdplayer.exe, and Open, then Apply.

eddie


----------



## rumtum_lum (May 3, 2003)

There is no cdplayer.exe in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32. Only in C:\WINDOWS and that brings up WMP 9.

Here is my latest findings:

On examination of a CD-ROM drive with a commercial audio CD, the "Track_xx.cda" file property (using WMP 9) reports "wmpcd://drive/track" - where <drive> is the index of the CD drive.

Does the logical drive # map directly to what you see when you run Window XP's Logical Disk Manager service? After installing WMP 9, the <drive> obtained from the "Track_xx.cda" does not match what is displayed in the Logical Disk Manager. I get error 0xC00D1197. Other media players (RealPlayer, WinAmp, etc) also will not play audio CDs on my CD-ROM drives.

The problem is, even when I use Logical Disk Manager to manipulate the drive mapping to match it's logical CD-ROM drives with the .cda file, I'm still getting the same error. This confused me!

Is the logical CD indexing for the wmpcd protocol not the same as what is displayed by Logical Disk Manager?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

After a pc died on me this week, got a new one, and its XP 

Anyhoo, had a look, and the CDplayer isn't whats associated with cda's.

If you go back to the CDA in File Types, is Windows Media Player shown as the program that runs it? if not, click Advanced, then Edit. 

Action:

&open

Application used to perform this:

"C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /Open "%L"

Make sure DDE is ticked. 

application:

wmplayer

Topic: 

System




eddie


----------



## pollyanna99 (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi,

we had the same problem in somehow even more irritating fashion. 
Under W2k one user could listen to AudioCDs, while an other dispite the same configuration got "Error 0xc00d197". 

It turned out to be related to "Nero" we use for burning CDs. Nero can only accessed by users without administrator rights if they are member of a special group created by/for "Nero burning ROM".

Members of this group could listen to AudioCDs, users that where no members of this group could not!

This solved the problem in my case.  


Greetings

Pollyanna99


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 15, 2003)

Had similar problems to what you've described. Could not use WMP 9 ever since I downloaded it more than a year ago!

Solution (that worked for me) - worth a shot...

(My PC's s/w: Win 98SE, Soundblaster AudioPCI 128, Adaptec Easy CD Creator 4.05, MS Office 2000 Premium, Norton Internet Security 2003, Norton Ghost 2003, GoBack 3.1 Deluxe, Agfa ScanWise 2.0, etc.)

1. Go to http://www.filemirrors.com

2. Copy aspi32.exe from here, and paste it in the search window. Click on Find.

3. In the Search Results click on aspi32.exe next to download.adaptec.com (chosen for reliability). When you click on aspi32.exe it FIRST downloads to a directory of your choice.

(Alternatively, you could headoff directly to the Adaptec Website and download the file from there, and you may also get additional info about it and how it'll affect your computer.)

4. After download, click to run the above file, and REBOOT when prompted to do so.

5. On Startup check to see whether the media player 9 now works.

If this does not work, check to see other s/w installed like Nero, Creative, Adaptec maybe causing similar problems and troubleshoot accordingly (see pollyanna99's message!)

I came to the above solution quite by chance as I was troubleshooting problems with another media player. "Aspi32.exe" was meant to repair a Creative PlayCenter problem - I'm pleased to say it solved ALL my media player problems

Please share with others if it works and don't forget to post your response here for others' benefit. You can also contact me (thro' Techguy) if you'd like to make a comment or thank me personally. (P.S. Another good freeware media player is the latest "Quintessential Player")

All the best.
G


----------



## Crossbow (Oct 15, 2003)

By the way, I received the above info NOT by looking into Creative, Microsoft or Adaptec Websites as their support for these issues are almost NON-existent.

I did several Google searches and looked into SEVERAL pages before I chanced upon the solution I needed - it pays to persevere ; )

Take care, FOLKS!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome, Crossbow

Thanks for offereing a solution to this problem 

eddie


----------



## yohanofut (Oct 29, 2003)

Hi All,

I'm having a similar problem with my XP Pro machine.

Polly, how did you fix this problem with Nero?
Could you give me a step by step?

This is what's going on..
I cannot get musicmatch, winamp or wmp to play my audio cd's.
XP will recognize that they are in the drives but they just won't play....unless
I activate a virtual drive in Daemon Tools or Alcohol 120% then and only then can I read the audio cd and play it.

As soon as I disable the virtual drive my ability to read the cd is taken away.

I am up to date on all drivers, aspi layers, service packs and firmware and the fact that I am able to read the cd's once the virtual drive is in place leads me to believe that some program has a hold of my dvd rom and my cdrw rom.

I'm open to any/all suggestions and would appreciate any help possible.

Thank You in advance.


----------



## pollyanna99 (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi yohanofut,

as I mentioned before, we are using Nero to burn CDs on a Windows 2000 Professional system with multiple users.
If you install Nero only the administrator and users with administrative rights can burn CDs because only they are allowd to access the low level drivers needed to write to the CD-Writer.

But there is a utillity called "BurnRights" provided by Nero that allows you to grant the right to burn CDs to "normal" users without giving them administrative rights.

One day a user complained to me, he could not listen to music CDs on this special machine, while I, also as non administrative user, was able to listen to CDs without any problems.
After a while I figured out that the only difference between both accounts was, that I was allowed to burn CDs with Nero while he was not.
After the Administrator (who is also me) used "BurnRighs" to grant him the right to burn CDs, he was able to listen to any Music CD he liked without any problems. 

First thing you should try is to log in as Administrator and try to use Nero/try to listen to audio CDs.
If this works, you shoud to download "BurnRights" from www.nero.com and become Administrator to install it (follow the instruction on www.nero.com).
Now the Administrator can simply add your user to the user group "Nero" which is created by "BurningRights" so you should be able to burn CDs with Nero and listen to audio CDs. 

If it doesn`t work (or you arent`t using Nero at all) I would give to advice of Crossbow a closer look.

I hope it works for you. Please report your success (or failure).

Have a nice day

Pollyanna99


----------



## yohanofut (Oct 29, 2003)

Poly,

Thanks for your reply.
I think I figured it out.

OK, here goes:

I utilized the system restore feature built into XP to go a back a few points to figure out when this all started. 
I had originally thought that it was the install of Alcohol 120% combined with the update of Daemon Tools v3.41 that had caused my troubles.
After I completed the restore I began searching for things that I had changed. Now that everything was working normal again I started poking around. I installed each program one at a time. Still I found nothing out of the ordinary.
Then, I noticed that in the massive cleanup of my drives that I had done after these restore points (i'm messy by nature) I found that the Adaptec folder that contained my aspi layer files was again back in my C: drive, instead of the folder i had moved it too (c:\downloads\adaptec).

I believe that when I moved that folder from c:\ to c:\downloads\adaptec somehow the system didn't create a pointer to coincide with the file move thus my system didn't have an aspi layer to play the cd's. But, when I used the adaptec aspi layer detection utility it had shown that the aspi layer was there thus I ruled it out as a possibility for causing my issues.

I have not tried to repeat this because everything is working normal, finally. (sys restores take awhile, but so worth it)

I am certainly not a tech but I've no other possible scenarios for the events that have transpired.

I'm still open to suggestions/answers.

Later. 
Yohan


----------

